# AIB Tracker Rate Offer



## THavis (17 Sep 2021)

Hi Brendan
Thanks for all your work on the Tracker redress payment. After a long and difficult process I came to an arrangement with the AIB in 2014 in relation to my mortgage and was offered a split or warehoused option for part of my mortgage. My interest rate at the time was 3.4% I subsequently found out I was part of the redress scheme and when I received the initial payment of €1,600 (not sure of exact figure) I was also offered a tracker option of 3.4% which I accepted as I was unsure if I’d have the opportunity in the future. I was just wondering if the rate I was offered should have been lower and if I might have a case to request a lower rate. Any advice would be welcome. Regards.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Sep 2021)

No, you had no right to a lower tracker rate. 

You can't switch from AIB as you have a warehoused amount.

But you should consider switching to a cheaper rate within AIB. 

What is your Loan to Value?


----------

